# A sardine with kibble



## Admiral_Mustard (Oct 15, 2009)

We just adopted a wonderful Dachshund from the local SPCA and have had him for 4 days now. We're finding out that he's a bit picky about eating, kibble or canned. 

I'm a big fan of sardines, so I thought I'd try mixing one into some kibble. He loved it and it's pretty much the only way he wants to eat his food. I've tried other things too: milk, eggs, water, a bit of olive oil. Really the only thing he wants is some sardine.

Also, he isn't the type of dog that eats unti lall the food is gone. We're following the portion recommendation on the kibble bag, and reducing it a bit b/c of the added fish.

So, is it ok to feed him one sardine per feeding? He gets fed twice per day and the sardines are the normal size found in the small cans (not anchovies). 

Do you think he's just a picky little guy or is it stress from adapting to a new living situation? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Could be the stress, or he could be over fed. Often what the bag says is too high. Your dog definitely should be narrower at the waist than the hips and chest. You
should be able to easily feel the ribs, but not see them. Each dog is different.
Standard recommendations are a good place to start, but each dog must have its
food and exercise adjusted to its individual needs. Here is a link to a good
illustrated guide, http://www.longliveyourdog.com/twoplus/RateYourDog.aspx


----------



## Admiral_Mustard (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link.

I'm familiar with the "rib test" method of determining healthy weight and the dog is a healthy weight. Maybe at the low end of normal weight as ribs are easily felt. I'm not particularly concerned about him gaining a little weight, as he could stand to gain a pound. 

Does anyone else feed sardines as a flavor enhancer?


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

That's weird, dachshunds usually live for food only (I know mine does). Sardines are great for dogs but in moderation. I don't know about the sodium content in those sardines, so you might want to watch out. 

No milk! Dogs can't tolerate milk. Some warm chicken broth might help, but most likely I think it's just stress and perhaps he doesn't really like the food you're getting him? You could try something else and see if that works. 

Is he a wire-haired doxie? He is adorable!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Sardines are a real favorite around our house, but I wouldn't feed it every day (usually give it once or twice a month). They like Wild Alaskan Salmon, too, and Albacore. I buy the Salmon and Albacore in the pouches when they're on sale, and stock up on the sardines (in olive oil or water packed).

I also poach chicken breasts, and use a fork while still warm to shred the meat, then place in freezer bags with a little of the water used to poach, and take out to thaw in the 'fridge the night before the next meal. You can do the same with ground beef and lamb, and add a little brown rice if you like. 

Other favorites to top their Innova EVO kibble:

Low fat cottage cheese
Plain yogurt (live culture)
Sour Cream
Green beans sprinkled with Parmesean Cheese 
Eggs: Hard boiled, scrambled, poached, or an omelette w/spinach & cheese 
Pot Roast w/baby carrots and new potatoes
Meat Loaf (w/out onions)
Pasta w/red sauce and meatballs
Baked sweet poatatoes (they even LOVE the crispy skins w/a tad of butter)
Acorn Squash (baked w/a pinch of cinnamon, brn. sugar, nutmeg, & butter)


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I would watch the calcium in anything I add. Too much and in the wrong ratio to phosphorus is terrible for large breed puppies' joints. Likely not good for a Dachshund's back.


----------



## Admiral_Mustard (Oct 15, 2009)

Everybody, thanks for all the great advice. Colonel is a wire hair dachshund possibly mixed with something else. We aren't too sure.

I will certainly cut back on the number of sardines he gets. The package reads 340 mg sodium per tin, or 85 mg per sardine. I don't know what the daily recommendation is, but this seems kind of high for such a little fellow.

I do think I'll try a new type of high end kibble. Right now he's getting Purina One, which he doesn't like. I'd like to get something without corn, soy, wheat ingredients and the Innova or Orijen looks like pretty good stuff. 

Labsnothers, I didn't know one had to watch a dog's Ca ratio and have to admit I'm completely ignorant on canine nutrition. Could you point me in the right direction for some reading.

Thanks again, folks.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't know what kibble you have available to you, but maybe you could try one with a fish base. It seems he likes his fish lol. Anyway, I just adopted my new Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, Hazel (the black & tan in the bottom pic), and she did the same thing....didn't want to eat. She came with TOTW, which is a great food. I was told to add can food or meat on top. That was fine because that is what I already do for the other 3 dogs. They are eating Acana Pacifica topped with various can foods. So, I gave her the TOTW with come BG Chicken on top. She didn't want it. Tried to feed her in her crate because I thought she was nervous around the others. Still wouldn't eat. Actually, tho', she would eat a little if I spoon fed her (sheesh!). I didn't want to continue this, tho'. I finally thought...ok maybe I'll try a different kibble. Gave her some of the Acana. That worked for about 2 days, then no eating. Tried some Fromm 4-star Surf & Turf I had on hand...worked about a day, then no go. Finally, I went and bought some Nature's Variety Raw Medallions. That she went for! She's been eating that ever since. Even with that, at first I had to feed her in her crate. After awhile (maybe 3-4 weeks) she finally relaxed in the house enough so that she's eating in the kitchen with the others in her own place, YAY! I've actually decided to keep her on the raw medallions (very little kibble, if any). The others are also getting the raw medallions mixed into their Acana and are doing great. So, after all this...my advice is - he is not used to your home yet. It took Hazel approx. 3 weeks or maybe even the whole first month to "get it". I thought she never would haha. Just be patient and try not to be like me (patience is definitely not one of my strong suits!). BTW, he is soooo cute! I love Doxies.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Good info is tough to find. There may be some good general info at www.avma.org. The net is full of marketing hype. One site that at least presents more than one view point is http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/articles2.html#nutrition I disagree with someof the material there. 

I don't think there is a brand I haven't known somebody to claim it is the very best, or that it killed somebody else's dog. As long as you stick to most brands and little else, your dog should do fine. It is only when you start adding much of this and that, that you need to worry. As shown in that link in my first post, how much you feed is very important. Very few dogs need to be bribed to eat what they need with rich food.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I know people that add canned salmon, sardines, salmon oil, etc. It's perfectly fine.



StellaLucyDesi said:


> I don't know what kibble you have available to you, but maybe you could try one with a fish base. It seems he likes his fish lol. Anyway, I just adopted my new Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, Hazel (the black & tan in the bottom pic), and she did the same thing....didn't want to eat. She came with TOTW, which is a great food. I was told to add can food or meat on top. That was fine because that is what I already do for the other 3 dogs. They are eating Acana Pacifica topped with various can foods. So, I gave her the TOTW with come BG Chicken on top. She didn't want it. Tried to feed her in her crate because I thought she was nervous around the others. Still wouldn't eat. Actually, tho', she would eat a little if I spoon fed her (sheesh!). I didn't want to continue this, tho'. I finally thought...ok maybe I'll try a different kibble. Gave her some of the Acana. That worked for about 2 days, then no eating. Tried some Fromm 4-star Surf & Turf I had on hand...worked about a day, then no go. Finally, I went and bought some Nature's Variety Raw Medallions. That she went for! She's been eating that ever since. Even with that, at first I had to feed her in her crate. After awhile (maybe 3-4 weeks) she finally relaxed in the house enough so that she's eating in the kitchen with the others in her own place, YAY! I've actually decided to keep her on the raw medallions (very little kibble, if any). The others are also getting the raw medallions mixed into their Acana and are doing great. So, after all this...my advice is - he is not used to your home yet. It took Hazel approx. 3 weeks or maybe even the whole first month to "get it". I thought she never would haha. Just be patient and try not to be like me (patience is definitely not one of my strong suits!). BTW, he is soooo cute! I love Doxies.


Nia is exactly the same way! So darned picky it makes me mad sometimes! She always doesn't want to eat her kibble and she only eats it the first few days after I switch to a new one. I've semi started her on raw and she likes it so far. Probably that's the way to go for mine as well. Some dogs are such picky eaters it's unbelievable! Even when they halfway starve they still don't like their food!


----------

